# Difference between 921030 vs 921046



## greg1234 (Oct 8, 2016)

Hi everybody,

I am looking to buy deluxe 28 model, HD still have 030 in stock and some have boxes of 046 but they did not added them to the system yet. My question is what differences are between these two models? Should I buy 030 or wait for 046 my problem with 030 that it is nose heavy machine. Don't know if that is good or bad thing since this is going to be my first snowblower.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

:welcome: aboard!

The Deluxe 28 is a heavy duty well built machine but I think it is underpowered for its size and weight. Personally I would go with a Deluxe 24 where the 254cc engine is a better match or move up to the dealer only Deluxe 28 SHO which is a beast at a reasonable price, well worth the extra money to move up to the 306cc engine JMHO. I had a Deluxe 28 and ended up selling it. It worked great everywhere except the most important area the EOD (end of driveway) plow pile.

Regarding your question they moved the wheels closer to the bucket this year to avoid issues with Auto-Turn and create Toro like machine balance. The logo and wheel color changed as well (no biggies). If the machines are the same price go with the newer model.

All the best.


----------



## greg1234 (Oct 8, 2016)

Thank you, I will have to find out what prices dealers have for deluxe 24 because HD doesn't offer any of the models you mentioned. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Anytime. My local dealer charges $999 USD for the Deluxe 24 (same price as my local HD) and $1199 for the Deluxe 28 SHO. In this area HD carries the full Ariens Deluxe line with the exception of the SHO model. The Ariens Platinum SHO's and the Deluxe 28 SHO model are only offered at independent dealers. Good luck


----------

